# Newly Re-homed.



## Doobie's Mom (Jun 12, 2020)

I basically rescued my Doobie from a not nice situation. He was living with a family with 4 kids youngest about 4 and the oldest about 12. The old owner had him for about 5 years and adopted him from a pound at about 2 years. The story is that he spent most of his time in his crate only coming out to eat, drink and go poddy. Mind you he was sometimes in his crate for hours with no water. We live in New Mexico. Now when ever he drinks he takes in so much he vomits half of it back up. Right now he's only crated for a few hours from the time I leave for work and my son gets up, but when my son leaves I want to get a water dish that hooks to the bars of his crate so he always has access to water. He also has a water bowl in the bedroom for night time drinks and of course one in the kitchen with his food dish. Does anyone have any ideas how to get him to slow down with the drinking?

My second question is about behaviors. This dog is the most loving 7lbs of fluff you've ever could meet. He loves to sit on your lap. He loves pets and neck scritches. *BUT HE HATES* Hands coming at him to pick him up. I mean he backs away in terror. Once he's safely in your arms he's happy as can be but getting him there scares the crap out of him. The owner says that he used to bite at her kids when they picked him up because he was startled. (There is some question as to his vision. He only has one eye and it's starting to have cataracts and glaucoma.) The old owner thinks he bit because he was scared because of the blindness. I personally think he has some vision in that eye and it's not because he is startled but because he associates getting picked up with something bad. Of note he has never even snapped at me when picking him up just backed away in terror. So for now I try to pet him prior to picking him up to let him know he's getting some love but still 7/10 times he cowers away from my hand. Does anyone have any suggestions to decrease his stress over being picked up. Once he's in my arms I tell him I







Iove him and he relaxes and lets me carry him anywhere. It's just that moment of being picked up that terrorizes him. Thanks in advance for any advice. Picture attached.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Many small dogs seriously dislike humans towering over them to pet them from above or, worse, to scoop them up. My son has an 8-pound miniature dachshund who has a bite history because people can't seem to resist doing that. They got her very young and there's no reason to think she's ever been abused. The first time I met her, I sat on the floor and just waited for her to come and introduce herself. We've been pals for years, but I still can't safely just reach over and pick her up without plenty of warning.


----------



## Aussie Love (Jul 19, 2020)

On the water issue, in the crate you can use a water bottle for dogs. I went that route as my new pup was just dumping the bowl, even the one that attached. In your case, it would slow down the consumption. I put a tiny bit of Kong stuffing on the top of the tube and she figured out the bottle lickity split.


----------

